# FT: White Worm Starter Culture!



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Will trade for a micro worm culture or whatever....

Thanks,

Scholz


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I just sent a pm.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent trade with fishkeeper.... I have several of these to trade really would like a micro worm culture....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles has micro worms for $5 a culture but I don't see white worms on his list. Anybody who wants white worms can just swing by Charles' place, grab a culture of microworms, and then pop over to Scholz's place (not too far away) and do a trade.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump again !!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm. What would you take if someone had nothing to trade?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

You can have have them!


Also will trade for any live food culture or anything...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

photo bump...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have microworms


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so what do you feed these worms to?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed them to my dwarf puffers, celestrial pearl danios, green neon tetra, cardnail tetra, white cloud minnows, black skirt tetra, Chilli rasboras, and betta fish.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

and how long does a culture last for?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

as long as you feed the worms and every two months or more part the culture out into a new soil / peat forever...

You have to keep the culture cool.... 15 Celcius is good...

They also like it dark and moist....

I start the culture on flake food.... then one the culture is strong switch to other foods like corn flakes, cooked rice, bread soaked in a little milk, etc....

here's a link with some info

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Greene_White%20Worms.html

and another

http://www.killi.net/feeding/live/cultured/worms/white/

and one more

http://www.simplydiscus.com/library/foods_nutritions/livefood_cultures/whiteworms_culture.shtml


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

more good info

http://www.trjfas.org/pdf/issue_4_1/05_07.pdf

and

http://theaquariumwiki.com/Enchytraeus_albidus


----------

